# en / par + moyen de transport (avion, bateau, etc.) ou voie de communication (route, mer, etc.)



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Dit-on;

"arriver *en *train" ou "arriver *par* train"  ?



MERCI


----------



## Fred_C

on dit soit
"en train", soit "par *le* train".
comme vous voulez.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
pour exprimer le moyen de transport, on dit comment ?
*en* avion ?
*par* avion ?
*par* *l'*avion ?

Merci !


----------



## itka

Anna-chonger said:


> Bonjour,
> pour exprimer le moyen de transport, on dit comment ?
> *en* avion ?
> *par* avion ?
> *par* *l'*avion ?
> Merci !


*en avion* : la manière de voyager
J_e suis allée aux Etats-Unis en avion.
_
*par avion* : par le moyen de l'avion, généralement employé pour le courrier
_Je vais envoyer cette lettre par avion/par voie de surface (bateau)
_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien Itka !
et c'est pareil pour
_en bateau_
_par bateau_
et d'autres monyens de transport ?

Merci encore !


----------



## itka

Je crois...
_On voyage en bateau, on envoie des marchandises par bateau._
Pour les autres moyens de transport :
_Nous irons à Paris en voiture._
"par voiture"  Je n'ai jamais entendu ça ! (mais on n'envoie pas de courrier par voiture).
Dans ma jeunesse, on pouvait envoyer des colis _par car_, dans les villages où il n'y avait pas de gare.
Je ne vois rien d'autre pour l'instant...


----------



## Asmodée

Tout à fait d'accord avec Itka !

Hormis ceux qui, comme la voiture qui n'ont pas rôle à transporter autre chose que des passagers, il me semble qu'on peut généraliser le principe à tous les type de transports
_ - Je suis venu en train / Le fret a été acheminé par train._
_ - Je voyage en camion / Les colis vous seront délivré par camion_.
 - ...

Note : Pour certains types de transport on n'utilisera pas la préposition "en" mais "à" (à vélo, à cheval, à ski...) Tout dépend en fait si on se trouve "dans" le véhicule (en voiture) ou bien "sur" le véhicule (à vélo).


----------



## Me-K

_Je viens par le train, par le bateau:_ pas de problème.
_Je viens par l'avion_ me semble donc correct, même si je ne peux pas jurer que ça se dise aussi facilement: j'ai un doute.

On dirait _venir par la route_, plutôt que _par la voiture_.


----------



## Asmodée

La structure "par le", bien que plus lourde que "en", ne semble pas incorrecte en effet, toutefois, à moins que ce ne soit pour éviter une répétition peu heureuse (_je suis arrivé en avion en retard_) je suggèrerais plutôt l'utilisation de des prépositions en / à pour des raisons de légèreté et de dynamique (et surtout parce que ça sonne mieux à mes oreilles ).

Le cas de "_par la route_" me semble un peu différent, on ne parle plus là du moyen de transport en lui même mais de la voie d'acheminement tout comme on pourrait très bien dire
_ - par la mer
 - par les airs 
 - par réseau fluvial 
 - par réseau ferré 
 - ..._


----------



## Me-K

Je pense que tout dépend du contexte. Je me vois très bien dire au téléphone_ non, je viens par le train, je ne veux pas prendre la voiture._

_Par la route_ me parait un cas particulier, pour éviter de dire _par la voiture_.

_Par réseau ferré_, oui, mais aussi _par le rail_.


----------



## Asmodée

Me-K said:


> _Par la route_ me parait un cas particulier, pour éviter de dire _par la voiture_.



Je ne suis pas tout à fait en accord sur ce point, à mon sens "_par la route_" n'est pas un cas particulier, c'est le cas de l'indication du moyen d'acheminement, au même titre que tout ceux cités plus haut.

Si on ne dit pas "_par la voiture_" (tout comme la moto ou le vélo) selon moi, c'est dû au fait que les moyens de transport peuvent être perçus de deux différentes manières. Je m'explique : "par" dans ce cas (_je viens par le train_) signifie "par l'intermédiaire de", or cette notion d'intermédiaire amène à mon sens une notion associée de passivité, le voyageur subit le transport, ce n'est pas lui qui le conduit.

Dans le cas d'un véhicule personnel, le voyageur est le conducteur. La notion de passivité est remplacée par une notion d'autonomie, le voyageur se meut selon son propre gré sans l'intermédiaire d'une structure qu'il ne maîtrise pas, il ne subit aucune dépendance.

Ce cas est bien lié au fait que le véhicule soit un véhicule personnel et non pas au véhicule "_voiture_" en lui-même, il s'applique aussi bien au conducteur qu'aux passagers. En revanche on pourrait très bien, selon ce schéma, dire "_par le taxi_" ou encore "_par le bus_".

Bref pour résumer cette longue tirade, je dirais juste que la structure grammaticale [_par_ + dét.] ne s'applique pas aux moyens de transport personnels.


----------



## Me-K

Si on synthétise, on semble tout près de retrouver (ou de trouver?) une  règle générale, peut-être même une règle exhaustive (prudence):

1 et 2, comme Ikta a dit:
1) *En* (ou *à*, en effet si on est sur le véhicule): on se  réfère à la manière, 
2) *Par* sans déterminant: on se réfère au moyen.

3, comme Asmodée a dit:
3) *Par* avec déterminant: on se réfère au média / à  l'intermédiaire emprunté.

C'est subtile à première vue, mais en ayant fait le tour c'est clair.

C'est bien ça?


----------



## Anna-chonger

On transporte des marchandises *par route* ou bien* par la route* ?
Merci encore !


----------



## Asmodée

Bonjour Anna,

Je dirais *par la route* c'est la voie d'acheminement Cf. post #7


----------



## Anna-chonger

Asmodée said:


> Bonjour Anna,
> 
> Je dirais *par la route* c'est la voie d'acheminement Cf. post #7


 Justement ! j'ai de la difficulté à distinguer entre *voie d'acheminement*  et *moyen de transport* !


----------



## Asmodée

Le moyen de transport est le *véhicule* utilisé pour voyager :
 -> une voiture, un vélo, un bus, un train, un bateau, un avion ...

Ce que j'ai appelé la voie d'acheminement est le *support matériel* utilisé par ton véhicule pour voyager 
 -> la route, la voie ferrée, la mer, l'air ...

C'est un peu plus clair comme ça?


----------



## fromvega

Bonjour les amis, 

Quelle est la bonne façon d'écrire (et pourquoi):

- Je vais à l'école *en *_métro_.
- Je vais à l'école *par *_métro_.

Merci,


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour
Les deux sont bonnes avec une préférence pour la première et une petite correction sur la deuxième :

- Je vais à l'école en métro.
- Je vais à l'école par *le* métro.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!

Quelle est la différence entre:

1. arriver *en* bateau

et

2. arriver *par *bateau


MERCI


----------



## xmarabout

Il n'y a pas vraiment de différence... Les deux expressions s'entendent dans le même contexte.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'aurais tendance à utiliser _en_ pour des personnes et _par_ pour des marchandises…


----------



## xmarabout

_les réfugiés sont arrivés par bateaux entiers_... Je suppose, cher Maître, qu'on ne va pas les traiter de marchandise... quoique certains n'hésitent pas à le faire !


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai seulement parlé de «tendance»… En outre, l'ajout d'un adjectif change la donne.


----------



## Anna-chonger

xmarabout said:


> _les réfugiés sont arrivés par bateaux entiers_... Je suppose, cher Maître, qu'on ne va pas les traiter de marchandise... quoique certains n'hésitent pas à le faire !


 Mais là je ne pense pas qu'on parle de moyens de transport ou d'acheminement. _*par bateaux entiers* _c'est pour montrer le grand nombre des réfugiés, n'est-ce pas ? 
Donc ça ne s'incrit pas dans le sujet de cette file, je suppose...


----------



## IlEnAppert

Anna-chonger said:


> Mais là je ne pense pas qu'on parle de moyens de transport ou d'acheminement. _*par bateaux entiers* _c'est pour montrer le grand nombre des réfugiés, n'est-ce pas ?
> Donc ça ne s'incrit pas dans le sujet de cette file, je suppose...


 

Je partage cette idée. Quand j'ai vu "par bataux entiers" j'ai tout de suite pensé à "par miliers". En effet, moi aussi, je dirais qu'il ne s'agit pas de moyen de transport mais plutôt de quantité.

Quant à la question de savoir ce qu'il faut employer de préférence, je crois que l'explication de Maître Chapello paraît très logique puisque l'on dit également "par avion" par exemple.

"J'ai envoyé ce paquet par avion"

"En", par contre, s'emploie dans des tournures telles que "aller, arriver, voyager en bus, avion, bateau". Inutile de dire que dans ces cas-ci, il s'agit surtout de personnes.


Bonne soirée


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai une question à vous poser concernant les préposition à employer avec les moyens de transport.

Avec les verbes voyager, se rendre, se déplacer etc. on peut utiliser aussi bien "en" que "par". les deux sont interchangeables. 

Elle aime voyager en train/par train
Elle aime voyager en avion/ par avion
Elle aime voyager en bateau/par bateau

Par contre, si l'on veut insister sur le moyen utilisé, on ne peut qu'employer la préposition par.

Le colis sera expédié par avion.
Le colis sera expédié par bateau.

la distinction sus-mentionnée est-elle correcte?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition _par_ s'emploie plus rarement pour des personnes et dans ce cas on emploie souvent l'article défini selon le moyen de transport. Mais le choix de la préposition dépend aussi du verbe employé.

_Elle aime voyager *en* train/avion/bateau._ *√*
_Elle aime voyager *par* train/avion/bateau._ (*√*) (pas impossible, mais peu naturel)
_Elle aime voyager *par le* train._ (*√*)
_Elle aime voyager *par l'*avion / *le* bateau._ *X*

_Elle est venue *en* train/avion/bateau._ *√*
_Elle est venue *par* train/avion/bateau._ (*√*) (plus rare)
_Elle est venue *par* *le* train._ *√*
_Elle est venue *par* *l'*avion / *le* bateau._ *X*

_Le colis sera expédié *par* train/avion/bateau._ *√*
_Le colis sera expédié *par* *le* train._ *√*
_Le colis sera expédié *par* *l'*avion / *le* bateau._ (*X*) (très peu naturel)
_Le colis sera expédié *en* train/avion/bateau._ *X*

_Il a survolé la ville *en* avion._ *√*
_Il a survolé la ville *par* avion._ *X*

Si toutefois on ne parle pas du moyen de transport lui-même, mais plutôt d'un train/avion/bateau/etc. correspondant à un horaire particulier, on utilisera toujours _par_ avec l'article défini :

_Elle est venue *par* *le* train de 13 h 51._ *√*
_Elle est venue *en* train de 13 h 51._ *X*


----------

